# Installing FreeBSD in an DualBoot environment with an encrypted root



## atticus_sullivan (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi,
as I pointed out in this thread, my intention is to install FreeBSD side by side with Linux. My new aim is to encrypt the root.
To do, so I split the BSD installation to two partitions, one ufs for the /boot (without the bootloader it wouldn't be possible to decrypt geli). The second partition is encrypted with geli and with a zfs filesystem on it.

After the reboot after the installation I've got the Error:

```
Startup error in /boot/lua/loader.lua:
LUA ERROR: cannot open /boot/lua/loader.lua: no such file or Directory

can't load 'kernel'
```
Even though the file as well as the /boot/kernel exists.

Has anyone an idea? (I've read about errors in FreeBSD12 but as far as I read that this should be fixed or have I got there something wrong? (Another reason why I think it should be a problem with my Installation is because all works without two partitions a without encryption (only a zfs partition for root)))


----------

